# can someone tell me what these are!?



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

i just got these fish from the pet store and they are fake reds, i just want to know what they really are


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

pacu maybe?


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

kirch24 said:


> pacu maybe?


oh thanks i just couldnt figure out the spelling of them, anyone keep them in their tanks?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

definitely pacus...100% sure....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Those babies get to be huge--I'd return them before you find yourself needing to build an indoor pond for them!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ yup, they get really really big....they will eat every thing you put in the tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^^^ yup, they get really really big....they will eat every thing you put in the tank.


yeah they are cows and not even aggressive worth mentioning.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> definitely pacus...100% sure....


O' yes.
The species is Piaractus brachypomum, Red Bellied Pacu.
Those will grow fast and big, up to 30-33 inches and 5 lbs.

Harry


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah pacus they get huge


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

NickNick said:


> yeah pacus they get huge


how quickly do they grow?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ridiculously fast...I don't have exact stats, but they will grow quickly enough to render your tank inhumanely small in a short time.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes i agree bring these fish back to your LFS immediatly. and what ever you do, don't release them in local rivers and streams.... that is causing huge problems, Espeicailly for enthusiasts who want to persue the hobby. That is what creates banning of importing the fish we love so much!









-Justin


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

JustinRice said:


> Yes i agree bring these fish back to your LFS immediatly. and what ever you do, don't release them in local rivers and streams.... that is causing huge problems, Espeicailly for enthusiasts who want to persue the hobby. That is what creates banning of importing the fish we love so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright ill just put them in my other tank by themselves. i read a few articles on people putting them in streams and all that, it really pisses me off when people ruin the hobby


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thay are just less like carp.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> thay are just less like carp.


Could you please elaborate? I'm not clear on what you're saying...


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

omg they get HUGE! at the my lps they had a 24 incher! it looked like a tuna lol, it was in way too small of a tank though, i felt bad for it.

they had it for sale for 100 dollars


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

kirch...same here bud

the lps has two pacu's at over 2 feet in what looks to be maybe a 180
i took these today

each tank has a RTC and big PACU's



















the other tank (same size) had a talipan?? sp ugly fish man.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to tank busters forum....


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Red Belly pacu


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

Louie D said:


> kirch...same here bud
> 
> the lps has two pacu's at over 2 feet in what looks to be maybe a 180
> i took these today
> ...


they had this one in a 55!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just mean thay get to big to keep in most tanks and IMO thay are ugly like carp I live on a priv. lake in NE and we have some huge carp 25-30 lbs and up. thay are fun to catch aka snag or spear,bow fishing for them is alsoa good time . but thats all thay are good for. that and eating cottenwood seeds ect.. I did not mean thay are the exact same. I thing thay are bolth ruff fish. I had a few beers to many on my original post sorry.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Ive herd that some pacus( Black pacus in particular) can reach 39 inches!


----------



## Jox (Mar 16, 2006)

They grow ridiculously fast and people release them into lakes. If I had my own private pond I'd keep a Pacu. They are cute as babies. They get up to 4 feet I think


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

no doubt about it its a pacu...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yep i had one and just to let you know how fast they really grow.........

in 2 weeks he/she went from 1.5'' to 3''es so thats like 1.5inch in 2 weeks, and kept growing fast.

its defenetly the fastest growing spiecies i have ever owned, and thenk god i got rid of it.

CK


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 3, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> definitely pacus...100% sure....


O' yes.
The species is Piaractus brachypomum, Red Bellied Pacu.
Those will grow fast and big, up to 30-33 inches and 5 lbs.

Harry
[/quote]
OH YEAH! Pacus alright! I had one once and once is enough.I had him in a 135 gallon tank and after 3 years he got so big he couldnt turn around! one day he jumped out and it was like trying to pick up a greased sack of potatoes.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

There's a guy on MFK that has one that is 39" long and 40lbs.


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> definitely pacus...100% sure....


O' yes.
The species is Piaractus brachypomum, Red Bellied Pacu.
Those will grow fast and big, up to 30-33 inches and 5 lbs.

Harry
[/quote]

they get 24 inches maximum black pacu are the ones that get 30+ inches. and they get a heck of a lot heavier than 5 pounds the record is 51 pounds


----------

